# thinking of getting a puppy from Satin Sea Golden Retrievers International..



## kla53 (Mar 28, 2009)

Out of the upcoming pairing of the female "Unique" and their champion stud. Has anyone purchased from Satin Sea? I am not familiar with good pedigrees vs. bad pedigrees-can someone let me know how this one looks? thanks


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

can you provide us some pedigree information, such as the registered names of the dogs?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

They look like beautiful dogs, but the price...... ouch!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

No thanks. Hip (and sometimes elbows) are the only clearances. No eyes or cardiac.

IMO they are way overpriced.


----------



## kla53 (Mar 28, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> can you provide us some pedigree information, such as the registered names of the dogs?


 
Sure, all of the dogs were imported from Europe if that makes any difference with understanding the pedigree. 
Her Sire: 
*CH. PALOCGYONGYE CHEWIN*

Registration: 1502/00

Hungarian

*(INTL. CH, 5xBOG, 6x BOB,*

*CACIB, HPJ, 4 X HPJ, MKSZ HJCH, 6 X CAC, 3 X Res. CAC)*

*Confirmation and*

*Working tests*

*HD and PRA free*



Her dam:
*CH. KALOCSAHAZI BOMBAZO*

Registration: 5115/00

Hungarian

*(INTL. CH, HJCH, 4xCAC, R.CAC, 3xHPJ,KV)*

*Confirmation and*

*Working tests*

*HD and PRA free*


*Her reg. name:*
*SHINING GOLD UNIQUE, "ASPEN"*

*1xJR.Res.*

*Full Sister to Intl. CH. Shining Gold Indiana Summer, HJCH, 3xHPJ, BIS, BP, HFGY, TSZ, Ability exam*



*IMPORTED GOLDEN RETRIEVER FEMALE CREME*

*Owner: SATIN SEA GOLDEN RETRIEVERS INTL.*



*PennHip Rating 80%*


​Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, makes a big difference....all looks like nothing I've ever seen before, not that I'm any expert!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

If you go back a ways in the pedigree you get some nice dogs. Can't say much about the more recent dogs in the pedigree. I believe you could find a better breeder who not only has goldens of similar style but also competes with them and proves their worth for breeding. Where are you located?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Doolin said:


> If you go back a ways in the pedigree you get some nice dogs. Can't say much about the more recent dogs in the pedigree. I believe you could find a better breeder who not only has goldens of similar style but also competes with them and proves their worth for breeding. Where are you located?


 
We have no way of verifying titles on dogs from Russia, Hungary,etc. I will say that when a breeder touting champions uses "conf*i*rmation" as opposed to "conf*o*rmation", credibility is lessened.

I also wonder why Europeans would sell champions to someone in the US who is not going to do anything with them but breed them... brings to mind when exporting US dogs to Japan became the "thing" - the Japanese were willing to pay VERY large sums of money for finished dogs, but at the time had little understanding of health issues and clearances, and some US breeders took advantage of them, selling dogs who'd failed hips and eyes.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

PG There is no question in my mind that this breeder is about the bottom line, trying to jump on the "FAD". I agree this is very similar to the US exports to Japan. What is sad is that there are many very reputable breeders of this style of golden here in the US. 

I met a broker at the International show a couple of years ago. I wasn't very impressed with the man or the temperament on the dog he had there from Poland. He gave me his card and when I researched him to see what his deal was, let's just say I was baffled at his claims. I really wish these breeders would disappear, as they do such an injustice to the breed.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Doolin said:


> PG There is no question in my mind that this breeder is about the bottom line, trying to jump on the "FAD". I agree this is very similar to the US exports to Japan. What is sad is that there are many very reputable breeders of this style of golden here in the US.
> 
> I met a broker at the International show a couple of years ago. I wasn't very impressed with the man or the temperament on the dog he had there from Poland. He gave me his card and when I researched him to see what his deal was, let's just say I was baffled at his claims. I really wish these breeders would disappear, as they do such an injustice to the breed.


 
There are lovely, and healthy, dogs of the European type to be found in the US with reputable breeders. Another suggestion would be for people who _really _want a European dog to contact reputable breeders in _Europe. _With the inflated prices being charged here in the US for dogs of marginal (at best) quality, importing a dog directly from a reputable breeder in Europe would very likely cost the same, or less.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

That is very true, importing would be considerably less expensive then buying from these less then reputable breeders. Plus for the same price as you find here you could import one and make the trip abroad to bring it home. That would be much more fun in my opinion!


----------



## labuchner (Jul 7, 2010)

*Satin Sea Goldens*

I own two lovely goldens from Satin Sea Goldens, both out of Koya and Riviera from different litters. They are beautiful dogs with great dispositions.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I find it very interesting that when a breeder is mentioned on this board, there is a brand new board member immediately signed up posting they have wonderful dogs from that breeder. 

How does that happen?


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Please be aware that it is much easier to make up a champion in Europe than it is in the UK as we have to compete against champions and beat them. In europe once a dog is a champion it moves into the champion class. There are some very good quality dogs in europe and there are some that are not so good and some that are of very poor quality .
Many of these dogs in this pedigree come from eastern europe but I do know many of the dogs further behind in the pedigree. I think that you could find a lovely golden bred on UK/ western european lines dog if you research a little more. 
As for importing, I have to tell you that many breeders are very reluctant to export incase any puppies end up in commercial kennels where they are bred from with little regard to the pedigree and sold at inflated prices as 'english creams' often with very little UK breeding in their pedigrees

Annef


----------



## labuchner (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for the warm welcome to new poster. I do not know what you are implying. I signed up here hoping to expand my knowledge of the breed although I have had goldens for many years. I do not show my dogs (is this a requirement for using this forum?) My goldens are neutered and are members of my family. They are lovely dogs and I was just replying to the original post asking if anyone had dogs from this breeder which by the way was over a year old.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> I find it very interesting that when a breeder is mentioned on this board, there is a brand new board member immediately signed up posting they have wonderful dogs from that breeder.
> 
> How does that happen?


 
*This is just my 2 cents. I like to read in this section because when the time comes Im hoping to be able to purchase another GR from a reputable breeder and I like reading everyones opinion about diff breeders.* Anyhoo-after reading how many different threads where this happened I think that these people end up googling their names and GRF comes up and bam gotta pop in and say something. Personally I find that if thats the case its some insecurities that they feel the need to come in and defend themselves. If I were claiming to be a reputable breeder and had nothing to worry about especially regarding clearances, breeding practices etc. I wouldnt feel the need to come onto a forum and defend myself. One because some people are going to say what they want regardless of if you defend yourself or not and two if I were in the position where I had nothing to hide I would let my practices stand up for themselves because in my experiance its the dishonest that feel the need to come in and yell as loud as they can that they are on the up and up. But thats just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> No thanks. Hip (and sometimes elbows) are the only clearances. No eyes or cardiac.
> 
> IMO they are way overpriced.


Hi, My Name is Ted Ellenbecker, I am the owner of Satin Sea International. I guess my response to this is that if you will visit our site you will find our dogs have Hip, Elbow, heart, thyroid and usually eye certifications. As for the price of our dogs? I can only say I will not apologize or make excuses for having high quality Golden's. I thought that was the goal for breeders? If anyone has questions or concerns please contact me directly I will be happy to answer any questions. Probably more accurately than someone that has never done business with me. Ted


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TRE said:


> Hi, My Name is Ted Ellenbecker, I am the owner of Satin Sea International. I guess my response to this is that if you will visit our site you will find our dogs have Hip, Elbow, heart, thyroid and usually eye certifications. As for the price of our dogs? I can only say I will not apologize or make excuses for having high quality Golden's. I thought that was the goal for breeders? If anyone has questions or concerns please contact me directly I will be happy to answer any questions. Probably more accurately than someone that has never done business with me. Ted


Well, gee. Welcome, Ted! Given that you've chosen to comment on a nearly 2 year old post of mine, I can only say that I wll not aplogize for the fact that in March of 2009 I found nothing to indicate that you did, and I still believe that your prices are highly inflated given the quality. Further,"usually" eye certifications is less than what one would want to see from someone having high quality Goldens.

People looking for high quality European dogs can import them directly for less than your are selling them, and that is accurate.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

Doolin said:


> That is very true, importing would be considerably less expensive then buying from these less then reputable breeders. Plus for the same price as you find here you could import one and make the trip abroad to bring it home. That would be much more fun in my opinion!


Hi Doolin, I would be careful before you reccommend that people import and that it is as easy as you make it sound. Do you know that most if not all European breedrers offer no guarantee. You by it you own it? Or will you fly to Paris to file a complaint when the puppy fails a hip test?. Also at this time the Euro has us at a disadvantage. A 1400 Euro puppy will cost approx. 2100 US PLUS you will have shipping a approx. 600 to 1000 Eu so add another 1300 to 1600 US Ad the no warranty and the cost of a broker at customs. You think that is cheeper. its obvious you have not dealt much at the international level. Call me direct if you would like some help in this area. I will be happy to help you find a breeder that is not less than reputable to work with. Ted Ellenbecker, Satin Sea International.


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Well, gee. Welcome, Ted! Given that you've chosen to comment on a nearly 2 year old post of mine, I can only say that I wll not aplogize for the fact that in March of 2009 I found nothing to indicate that you did, and I still believe that your prices are highly inflated given the quality. Further,"usually" eye certifications is less than what one would want to see from someone having high quality Goldens.
> 
> People looking for high quality European dogs can import them directly for less than your are selling them, and that is accurate.
> 
> Have a nice evening.


 :doh: I Am not going to continue in a sensless argument but I feel questionable advise should be answered. I would be careful before you reccommend that people import and that it is as easy as you make it sound. Do you know that most if not all European breedrers offer no guarantee. You by it you own it? Or will you fly to Paris to file a complaint when the puppy fails a hip test?. Also at this time the Euro has us at a disadvantage. A 1400 Euro puppy will cost approx. 2100 US PLUS you will have shipping a approx. 600 to 1000 Eu so add another 1300 to 1600 US Ad the no warranty and the cost of a broker at customs. You think that is cheeper. its obvious you have not dealt much at the international level. Call me direct if you would like some help in this area. I will be happy to help you find a breeder that is not less than reputable to work with. Ted Ellenbecker, Satin Sea International.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TRE said:


> :doh: I Am not going to continue in a sensless argument but I feel questionable advise should be answered. I would be careful before you reccommend that people import and that it is as easy as you make it sound. Do you know that most if not all European breedrers offer no guarantee. You by it you own it? Or will you fly to Paris to file a complaint when the puppy fails a hip test?. Also at this time the Euro has us at a disadvantage. A 1400 Euro puppy will cost approx. 2100 US PLUS you will have shipping a approx. 600 to 1000 Eu so add another 1300 to 1600 US Ad the no warranty and the cost of a broker at customs. You think that is cheeper. its obvious you have not dealt much at the international level. Call me direct if you would like some help in this area. I will be happy to help you find a breeder that is not less than reputable to work with. Ted Ellenbecker, Satin Sea International.


Thanks. If I want a _British_ Golden Retriever, as you are marketing your dogs, I will deal directly with reputable breeders in the UK. Not Russia, or Hungary, or Poland, or South Dakota.

Have a nice evening.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Post removed for person reasons


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

labuchner said:


> I own two lovely goldens from Satin Sea Goldens, both out of Koya and Riviera from different litters. They are beautiful dogs with great dispositions.



:wavey:Hey there new subscriber, You have to remember that many forums contain a lot of words, and many are simply opinion with out merit. And at times are even born from Jealousy. Ted Ellenbecker, Satin Sea International


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

We have many members who compete in a lot of different venues. Perhaps some would know you from training and competition and could chime in here. Which venues do you compete in? What titles do your dogs have?


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

LincolnsMom said:


> This puppy is warrantied until the age of 26 months from the date of birth for hip and elbow dysplasia. This allows time for proper testing as OFA certiﬁcations are not valid until 24 months of age. We
> warranty against an OFA rating of below “Fair,”. If you receive a “Borderline” rating, the dog must be
> retested as recommended by the American Kennel Club after a six month period of time to receive the
> proper test rating. We will hold this warranty open for that additional six months. We will accept a
> ...



Hi Lincoln :wavey: Thank you for letting people know our hip guarantee. The entire warranty is available for anyone to read on the website.Ted Ellenbecker , Satin Sea International


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LincolnsMom said:


> This puppy is warrantied until the age of 26 months from the date of birth for hip and elbow dysplasia. This allows time for proper testing as OFA certiﬁcations are not valid until 24 months of age. We
> warranty against an OFA rating of below “Fair,”. If you receive a “Borderline” rating, the dog must be
> retested as recommended by the American Kennel Club after a six month period of time to receive the
> proper test rating. We will hold this warranty open for that additional six months. We will accept a
> ...


 
I've no issue with the warranty.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

annef said:


> Please be aware that it is much easier to make up a champion in Europe than it is in the UK as we have to compete against champions and beat them. In europe once a dog is a champion it moves into the champion class. There are some very good quality dogs in europe and there are some that are not so good and some that are of very poor quality .
> Many of these dogs in this pedigree come from eastern europe but I do know many of the dogs further behind in the pedigree. I think that you could find a lovely golden bred on UK/ western european lines dog if you research a little more.
> As for importing, I have to tell you that many breeders are very reluctant to export incase any puppies end up in commercial kennels where they are bred from with little regard to the pedigree and sold at inflated prices as 'english creams' often with very little UK breeding in their pedigrees
> 
> Annef


 
Just thought I'd "bump" this post, from _very _reputable and well respected breeder and judge in the UK.

The question was asked about the breeder in question competing. The dogs are purchased as finished Russian champions. THere are no titles being earned here in the states that can be found.


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Just thought I'd "bump" this post, from _very _reputable and well respected breeder and judge in the UK.
> 
> The question was asked about the breeder in question competing. The dogs are purchased as finished Russian champions. THere are no titles being earned here in the states that can be found.




You are correct, we do import our adults as finished champions, And no we do not compete in the US at this time. But that is coming as well. Ted Ellenbecker, Satin Sea international


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TRE said:


> You are correct, we do import our adults as finished champions, And no we do not compete in the US at this time. But that is coming as well. Ted Ellenbecker, Satin Sea international


 
Good luck with that. This isn't Russia.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Do you compete in or have they earned titles in Russia?


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Do you compete in or have they earned titles in Russia?


Our Golden' have received their championships overseas, In Europe. Our lines come from many countries, Russia, Sweden, England, Finland, Norway, France, And others. We have a new arrival coming the 16th of this month which does exemplify the European Golden Retriever. I would invite you to check our Males page on Thursday of next week. We will not post him until he is in the country. He is a spectacular male and the breeders involved in his heritage deserve respect. I am simply fortunate to be allowed to have him join my family. Ted, Satin Sea International


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As Annef said, it's very easy to attain championships in most European countries, with the exception of the UK. It is interesting that see so many dogs imported to the US from those countries (and that is quite the fad, now) to breeders who don't do anything with them other than breed them and sell them at quite inflated prices. One litter and they've more than made their money back. 
It's very, very rare to see English Show Champions in the US being used by breeders selling "English Creams", etc. 

Says a lot to me.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As for the warrantee(regarding borderline hips), the American Kennel Club has nothing to do with anything of the sort. it is THE OFA that recommends retesting borderline hips. As I have said in past threads, the AKC only cares about parentage. If you are going to put things in contracts, make sure your info is accurate. AS I read the current posts and past posts, I am astounded at the price of the pups... if I wanted that style of pup, I would ask Shalva or go to Star Crowned or Trowsnest (or similar breeders) who actually compete with their dogs in the US, but like the British style of dog. If I paid $3500 for some random pup of Eastern European breeding, I would expect it to be plated in 14 k gold.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As far as the warrantee(I seem to be stuck on it, but it was brought up by Lincoln's Mom)what was posted did not include the next paragraph..... that paragraph said that a replacement puppy will be given upon return of the defective dog(I am paraphrasing). We all know on this forum that most owners who love their dogs are not going to give up their beloved pet. To me, that is an empty warrantee.....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> As for the warrantee(regarding borderline hips), the American Kennel Club has nothing to do with anything of the sort. it is THE OFA that recommends retesting borderline hips. As I have said in past threads, the AKC only cares about parentage. If you are going to put things in contracts, make sure your info is accurate. AS I read the current posts and past posts, I am astounded at the price of the pups... if I wanted that style of pup, I would ask Shalva or go to Star Crowned or Trowsnest (or similar breeders) who actually compete with their dogs in the US, but like the British style of dog. If I paid $3500 for some random pup of Eastern European breeding, I would expect it to be plated in 14 k gold.


Well said, Sally's Mom. 



Sally's Mom said:


> As far as the warrantee(I seem to be stuck on it, but it was brought up by Lincoln's Mom)what was posted did not include the next paragraph..... that paragraph said that a replacement puppy will be given upon return of the defective dog(I am paraphrasing). We all know on this forum that most owners who love their dogs are not going to give up their beloved pet. To me, that is an empty warrantee.....


I could not agree more, and I have said several times in the past-a warranty that requires the return of the original puppy, is like no warranty at all. Breeders can offer this because they know that most people will not return a loved member of the family. Especially because some of these issues may not be found until the dog is 1 or 2 years of age.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> As far as the warrantee(I seem to be stuck on it, but it was brought up by Lincoln's Mom)what was posted did not include the next paragraph..... that paragraph said that a replacement puppy will be given upon return of the defective dog(I am paraphrasing). We all know on this forum that most owners who love their dogs are not going to give up their beloved pet. To me, that is an empty warrantee.....


 
Thanks for expounding on this. I didn't read the entire warranty, as I've been "stuck" on the prices of puppies out of dogs that, for all intents and purposes, have no titles that are relevant here in the US. And I would never consider a dog without annual CERF exams having been done on the parents, as well as having all health checks done in the US and sent to the OFA. Some of the dogs appear to be quite pretty, but, as with you, if I wanted a dog of that style, I'd contact someone like Shalva or Star Crowned, or Tanyac or Annef in the UK.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Thanks for expounding on this. I didn't read the entire warranty, as I've been "stuck" on the prices of puppies out of dogs that, for all intents and purposes, have no titles that are relevant here in the US. And I would never consider a dog without annual CERF exams having been done on the parents, as well as having all health checks done in the US and sent to the OFA. Some of the dogs appear to be quite pretty, but, as with you, if I wanted a dog of that style, I'd contact someone like Shalva or Star Crowned, or Tanyac or Annef in the UK.


I actually have seen breeders who will pay for the cost of the surgery to repair the dogs of genetic issues. I know it's not standard but I think this would be the policy of someone who really stands behind their dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

LincolnsMom said:


> I actually have seen breeders who will pay for the cost of the surgery to repair the dogs of genetic issues. I know it's not standard but I think this would be the policy of someone who really stands behind their dogs.


I like this kind of policy. A very realistic version of it that's practiced by many wonderful breeders is to return the purchase price. That way, the breeder isn't liable for $5000 surgeries on each case of HD or ED they produce, but the owner does get significant help in defraying the costs.

I agree with others that a policy that requires the return of the original dog is not really a warranty at all.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

TRE said:


> You are correct, we do import our adults as finished champions, And no we do not compete in the US at this time. But that is coming as well. Ted Ellenbecker, Satin Sea international


When do you plan to start showing? In what venue? Which dogs? I'd love to be able to look at the dogs to try to get an idea of which you think have the potential to get an Am Ch, and I'm always curious as to what venues are realistic for titling dogs whose coats seem lighter than the AKC standard allows for.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a friend who is a very good breeder of labs, who has paid for cruciate ligament repairs in dogs as old as 3 years. The reason being, that the dam of those dogs ended up with a cruciate ligament repair, and she felt there was a genetic component. I think that is not the norm! I will refund the purchase price.. but I do not charge $3500 for my dogs....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have a friend who is a very good breeder of labs, who has paid for cruciate ligament repairs in dogs as old as 3 years. The reason being, that the dam of those dogs ended up with a cruciate ligament repair, and she felt there was a genetic component. I think that is not the norm! I will refund the purchase price.. but I do not charge $3500 for my dogs....


For $3500, the dog had better be a major winner in the ring or he needs to be able to poop solid gold. Why would you pay that for a dog that can't win in an American ring? Do buyers just not know any better and they think more money means a more healthy or exclusive dog? Even though the breeder doesn't conform to even the basic ethical guidelines set out by the GRCA?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have a friend who is a very good breeder of labs, who has paid for cruciate ligament repairs in dogs as old as 3 years. The reason being, that the dam of those dogs ended up with a cruciate ligament repair, and she felt there was a genetic component. I think that is not the norm! I will refund the purchase price.. but I do not charge $3500 for my dogs....


I would refund the purchase price, as well. I did "replace" a dog (Tiger ex Lyric) that was dysplastic (there's a story - I saw the puppy at sometime between 6-8 months of age and he was _obese! _These were people who supposedly were experienced exhibitors and he's been sold to show...) I did not require the return of the first dog.
More recently I paid the difference between a "standard" neuter and one requiring the removal of a retained testicle. The owners were shocked and appreciative. 
Like Sally's Mom, I do not charge $3500 for my dogs. (Of course, they are _worth_ _far _more than that


----------



## TRE (Feb 11, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> Good luck with that. This isn't Russia.


Wow, I have never participated in this forum before. I would like to thank the person that pointed out the typo in our contract , that has been corrected. I will say I have never been attacked this way by people that dont know me at all. I am amazed. I wish all of you the best and I hope your life goes as it should. Ted


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TRE said:


> Wow, I have never participated in this forum before. I would like to thank the person that pointed out the typo in our contract , that has been corrected. I will say I have never been attacked this way by people that dont know me at all. I am amazed. I wish all of you the best and I hope your life goes as it should. Ted


 
That's nice!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Typo, really??? I pointed it out and AKC looks nothing like OFA. And I STAND behind my dogs, no giving back.....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Typo, really??? I pointed it out and AKC looks nothing like OFA. And I STAND behind my dogs, no giving back.....


No kidding - "typo" ... Love how this sort of breeder comes here and rather than address the glaring problems with their "breeding programs", they cry "JEALOUS!" , "I've been attacked", etc etc. And in this case, 2 YEARS LATER. 
Bizarre.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I would love to hear the rationale for selling dogs that in all likelihood will never win in the AKC conformation ring, yet in most cases they are sold for 3 1/2 times what their American contemporaries will bring. So TRE, bring it on.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

For the record, I have no bone to pick. I very rarely have a litter of pups so competition is not the issue as less than one litter/year on average cannot compete with 4 at one time. However, my issue is with clearances, competition venues, etc. When you have a public website, expect public scrutiny.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I would love to hear the rationale for selling dogs that in all likelihood will never win in the AKC conformation ring, yet in most cases they are sold for 3 1/2 times what their American contemporaries will bring. So TRE, bring it on.


 
Dontcha know? Because of the expense of importing these incredible dogs! This, of course, is passed on to the lucky buyers. Forget that even if they $10k for one of these dogs which is _extremely_ unlikely, the dog is more than paid for with one litter. They don't have the expenses associated with competing in any venue, and usualy not all the clearances.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I had no idea that these imports could be so expensive... if I was going to spend that kind of money, I'd get another Hanoverian horse. Not to be totally off topic(but I am), I have noticed that a kennel in this area buys all of their breeding animals after someone else has cleared them. These dogs have little clearances and NO titles in their background. What does someone pay for a dog like that? (Should I sell mine? Ha ha, just kidding!) Or I have seen other kennels finish a male, get the clearances, and then after a fashion the male ends up in another breeding kennel. So what are we talking about for money there? To put it in the perspective of the price of the foreign imports....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> I had no idea that these imports could be so expensive... if I was going to spend that kind of money, I'd get another Hanoverian horse. Not to be totally off topic(but I am), I have noticed that a kennel in this area buys all of their breeding animals after someone else has cleared them. These dogs have little clearances and NO titles in their background. What does someone pay for a dog like that? (Should I sell mine? Ha ha, just kidding!) Or I have seen other kennels finish a male, get the clearances, and then after a fashion the male ends up in another breeding kennel. So what are we talking about for money there? To put it in the perspective of the price of the foreign imports....


That's the thing... I've known of Am. Champion males, with all clearances, being sold for $10k and up. Bitches, too. You don't see their puppies being sold for the prices these imports puppies are... and those European championships are easier to attain than ours, and _way _easier than the the UK's. 

How about dogs in the US who have been campaigned as specials for a year or two to the tune of $200k? The cost of doing that is not put into the price of the puppies so that the buyers pay for it...


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I also wonder why Europeans would sell champions to someone in the US who is not going to do anything with them but breed them... brings to mind when exporting US dogs to Japan became the "thing" - the Japanese were willing to pay VERY large sums of money for finished dogs, but at the time had little understanding of health issues and clearances, and some US breeders took advantage of them, selling dogs who'd failed hips and eyes.



That is the most unbelievable thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

i think some of those same kennels are doing the same thing in South America.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> i think some of those same kennels are doing the same thing in South America.


Yep. Brazil is the new Japan.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

By the way, meant to write, I like the 4 um bully!


----------



## aidan2 (Mar 23, 2011)

My husband and I purchased a puppy in Dec 2008 He was beautiful Unfortunately we had to spend 6 months dealing with mange fortunately with our vets help it was taken care of


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I am just seeing this thread... but just wanted to say thanks you guys.... the vote of confidence means alot. 

S


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

TRE said:


> Hi, My Name is Ted Ellenbecker, I am the owner of Satin Sea International. I guess my response to this is that if you will visit our site you will find our dogs have Hip, Elbow, heart, thyroid and usually eye certifications. As for the price of our dogs? I can only say I will not apologize or make excuses for having high quality Golden's. I thought that was the goal for breeders? If anyone has questions or concerns please contact me directly I will be happy to answer any questions. Probably more accurately than someone that has never done business with me. Ted


Usually eye clearances...


----------

